# Removal of epidermal inclusion cyst on TM



## dyates (Mar 31, 2010)

I need help coding Removal of epidermal inclusion cyst of left TM.  Dr documented Using a Rosen needle, this inclusion cyst was freed and removed from the tm.  Should I go with 69799 unlisted or a code from the integmentary section?

Thanks!

Diana


----------



## chrisden_7 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am having the same issue myself, and inclusion cyst on chest wall was destroyed by injection by physician's notes, how did you end up coding that, did you use the unlisted code?


----------

